# Blue Buffalo???



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi all!! Blue Buffalo any good for my 8week old pitbull pup? Or what should i feed her? Im not feel raw stuff.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Blue is actually a pretty good company. They also have a puppy formula. We sell it at our store. Not just anyone buys it though. It seems like a few select pet owners purchase it that are really into the premium natural diets.

BLUE Healthy Dog Food - For Puppies, Adult Dogs, Large Breed Dogs, Weight Control Lite Dog Food, Senior Adult Dogs


----------



## Pitbulljunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

You are going to get bunches of opinions on this one...
There are many good food companys out there.
IMO you need to choose a premium food in your budget range and follow the guidelines on the bag as far as serving size.
Nutro, Eukanuba, Bil Jack, Royal Canin etc.etc.


----------



## maquignon (Nov 11, 2009)

Blue Buffalo is as good as it gets. Go for it.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yes, blue buffalo is good. Timberwolf is also very good. Search on timberwolf, I doubt you can get it at petco or petsmart like you can blue buffalo.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BB was an excellent food for pluto just dont do Wilderness until he is older it has 42% percent protein, I think a little too rich for a pup at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Pitbulljunkie said:


> You are going to get bunches of opinions on this one...
> There are many good food companys out there.
> IMO you need to choose a premium food in your budget range and follow the guidelines on the bag as far as serving size.
> Nutro, Eukanuba, Bil Jack, Royal Canin etc.etc.


I would never consider any of those brands a quality food. For the cost you will end up saving with the more premium labels. You might get less per bag and pay the same price maybe a few bucks more,... but it lasts longer as well.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

BB is very good thats what I feed Zeus my pup and his coat is nice and shiny . I know its pricey but if you can afford to give your pup BB all the way go for it. I feed him the large breed puppy dry kibble and when he hits a year I will switch him to BB Wilderness


----------

